# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Thrid person / movie-like action as a dreamsign?

## Teo

I've been thinking about what I can consider special in my dreams, but couldn't find anything like "people", "feelings" or "objects". Then I realized that _I think_ my dreams are like movies: I see myself. It's like a third person or something... and not always myself either: the person whose feelings and thoughts I've been feeling have been a boy's, a book-character's, and even mine as a kid... it's weird: I can _see_ myself and yet I can also _feel and think_ everything I should... 

And now I'm starting to wonder whether I really do dream that way, or just remember it like that after I wake up  ::|:  

So... I've got a few questions:

- can third person be a reliable dream sign?
- how can I make reality checks if _this_ is my dream sign?
- when (or if?) I actually have a lucid dream, does anyone have any idea whether or not I could go to first person, after realizing I'm dreaming??!?

Wow. Long post. I just _might_ be boring  :tongue2:

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I know this reply is a little..late, but here is what I know.
I've had dreams too were I can see myself in 3rd person. And in some cases I'm not even in my own dreams! I "take control" of the body and mind of a DC and can feel everything he/she does. But at one time something happened that made me leave the host body and "materialize" myself, so I could intervene. I wasn't lucid so I've no idea how to do reality checks  ::?:

----------


## Barns

I think the fact that you can see the action in a way like that is more than enough as far as reality checks are concerned.

----------


## RockNRoller123

Ehh.. third person. Same here. I hate it man. It makes it that much harder to know if your dreaming.

----------


## CatSense

A great reality check to perform regularly is to look at your hands. If you do this during RL very frequently or when certain events occur (e.g. every time you take a drink, every time you pass through a doorway, or every time you check or become aware of the time), you will also perform the action in dreams. Whether in "movie-mode" (3rd person perspective) or the usual 1st person perspective, this will serve to alert your dream-self that it is a dream. Additionally, you almost always have hands in dreams, so unlike checking a digital display or other reality checks, this one is almost always possible to perform at any time.

Good luck!

----------


## Teo

Thanks for the replies and advice, guys. I've started doing reality checks every time I step through a door - but I'm still getting it into my system. I look at my hands as some of you suggested. It's more reliable for me, since I never wear a wrist-watch and rarely take interest in the time at all (which would explain why i'm always early/late)... 

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Oros

This http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=53878
and maybe this http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=51950 might help you.

You can get Lucid in those dreams, but i think it's hard because it's more like watching a movie and not being inside youself. but that can be a dreamsign aswell.
Next time i see myself watching my body from that angle i do a RC.

----------


## Shift

I have non-lucid dreams like that every so often. I've only had two lucid dreams, but if I were you I'd consider maybe doing a reality check every time you see something in the third person? For example on tvs/movie screens? Maybe if you can convince yourself you are watching it on a screen, you can "materialize" the rest of a scene (living room/movie theatre)?

----------


## Omega Weapon

It serves as a perfectly good Reality Check; although may miss the more realistic dreams. Like the one you're having now.

----------


## franki

sneaky Omega  :wink2:  

has anyone who has had lucid dreams put themselves into 3rd person viewpoint? like an OOBE in your dreams?

----------


## lagunagirl

for reality checks... maybe just do then when you're actually watching a movie. Like on a big screen where you get really into it. You know the movies that you just kind of get totally sucked into and so interested in that you feel like you're part of it (which is why people cry or get scared or angry at certain characters while watching movies) Cause when you're really into the movie, it's more like a dream, how you feel like you're part of it. That's all I can think of really... all my dreams are in first person

----------


## Skydreamer707

thats so weird! thats exactly like me! Except sometimes my dreams switch perspective throughout the dream >.< and sometimes my entire dream is first person sometimes they are third person.seiroulsy i should realize im dreaming! Argh! like one time the first half of my dream i was in first person at this barbecue thing and the second half i was watching some chick (whom wasnt me but i was thinking was me? @[email protected] i mean WTH?!) repel some flying rockets. i just never realized it was odd until you pointed it out. since most times when i have third person dreams i view OTHER people doing dreamlike things. not me. maybe this is why all my lucids suck!

----------


## stasik50

In my dreams, I switch from 1st to 3d perspective all the time. It's like a movie. Sometimes, I kind of enter another person and become them.

In one dream, I was a guy running through a town. First I was 1'st person. Then I turned to bird's eye view while I was running and the view floated through the air to another person, and I watched him from Bird's eye view for a while, after which I became him.

Yes, I think this is most definetely a dream sign.

----------


## omgsh

I think something like this would be my dream sign I can not find anything except for maybe russian people (weird i know)    But I have those alot and like its like I'm not even there its just a view of everything.

----------


## Souperman22

That's a weird thing, I get it a lot too. Sometimes it's like I'm at eye level, but my physical body isn't there, sometimes I'm flying far above, looking down at myself.

----------

